# 1Go par mois, est-ce beaucoup?



## aperrottet (19 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Avec mon forfait de portable actuel (Opérateur Orange, Suisse), je dispose d'1 Go de données par mois. Je souhaite jumeler mon macbook à mon Blackberry afin de pouvoir l'utiliser comme modem pour pouvoir profiter d'une connexion à Internet lorsque je suis en déplacement.

J'ai de la peine à imaginer ce que 1Go de données par mois représente réellement.

Si j'utilise ce forfait pour surfer, regarder des vidéos sur youtube, vidéoconférence, etc., est-ce que j'atteindrai rapidement ce fameux Giga ?

Merci pour votre éclaircissement.

Salutations
Alex

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h54 ----------

personne ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

1 go par mois c'est vite grignoté, je peux te l'assurer.

Les pages sont de plus en plus lourdes et en plus si tu vas sur des sites comme Youtube ça pompera énormément.


----------



## miz_ici (19 Juin 2009)

aperrottet a dit:


> Si j'utilise ce forfait pour surfer, regarder des vidéos sur youtube, vidéoconférence, etc., est-ce que j'atteindrai rapidement ce fameux Giga ?



Salut.
Effectivement, pour une utilisation avec de la vidéo, surtout avec la VIDEONCONFERENCE, tu va EXPLOSER trés rapidement ton forfait !

C'est d'ailleur pour cela qu'orange ne veu pas rendre possible l'utilisation des telephones portables en tant que MODEM. Il proposent à la place des forfaits "internet everywhere" qui coutent une fortune.

Désolé.


----------



## RobertoP (19 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

le 1Gb par ois c'est en Suisse mais si tu vas à l'étranger tu payes le Mo

Chez Swisscom 14.-- fr le Mo sans l'option World Data et 3.-- le Mo avec l'option World data

Chez Orange je ne sais pas alors renseigne-toi....

Bon surf.


----------



## aperrottet (20 Juin 2009)

je parle d'une utilisation en Suisse uniquement, pas à l'étranger...


----------

